# Alpencross via claudia



## Baby Wolf (4. Januar 2005)

hallo leute. 
zuerst einmal will ich mich vorstellen, weil ich ganz ganz neu bin. ich bin baby wolf, 27 jahre alt und eben wie viele hier ein biker. das bietet sich ja an, da ich in rosenheim wohne.

ich möchte mit meinem kumpel im kommenden juli unsere erste alpenüberquerung machen und da dachten wir an die via claudia. hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit gemacht??? ist die tour fürs erste mal hart?hat vielleicht schon jemand von euch genau tourdaten, roadbooks?? das wäre total super.wenn jemand eine bessere tour zum einstieg für uns hat....ich bin für alles offen

wir wollen 6-7 tage, 350-400 km, und so 10000 hm haben

vielen dank. baby wolf (tom)

*P.s.: hat jemand erfahrung mit dem ciclo navic gemacht? wie ist der? technisch? nivigiert er auch korrekt unf genau?*


----------



## Ede (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin die Tour noch nicht gefahren. Es gibt aber auf der alten BIKE-Homepage ein Roadbook.

Siehe --> http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise/0402transalp_viaclaudia/0402transalp_viaclaudia.htm

Anmerkung: ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Uli Stanciu's CD gemacht. Hilft nicht nur bei der Planung  
Siehe --> http://www.traumtouren-transalp.de/

Gruß
Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich bin die Via Claudia bis Meran gefahren. Ich könnte Dir 'ne CD-Rom zuschicken mit allen wichtigen Facts zur Via Claudia, Karten, Telefonnummmern, Unterkünfte, Packliste etc. Ich habe allerdings nur die Strecke Füssen-Meran. Das wären vier Tage. 

Hast Du Interesse? 

Gruß easy


----------



## Bikermike (5. Januar 2005)

hi Baby Wolf,
sind 2002 auf der Via Claudia von uns aus (Lkr. Erding) an den Lago geradelt. Hatten das Roadbook aus der BIKE (siehe Link von Ede) und zusätzlich noch Kompass-Karten. 
Sind in 9 Tagen knapp 640 Km und 14000 Hm gefahren, wobei wir den Abstecher nach Sulden ausgelassen haben und dafür auf dem Weinfest in Kaltern (ist Anfang August) hängen geblieben sind.  
Sind aber die Etappen nicht streng nach Vorgabe gefahren sondern halt nach Tagesform. Ist ne schöne Route weil man auch die schweren und leichten Etappen kombinieren kann. 
2002 verlief auf weiten Teilen auch die Transalp auf dieser Route. 
Waren Ende Juli - Anfang August unterwegs, und da trifft man doch die ein oder anderen Biker.

Viel Spaß bei der Planung und beim Biken


----------



## -Mirko- (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben für den ersten Alpencross im letzten Sommer auch die Via Claudia gewählt. Auf www.bikealpin.de findest Du dazu eine knappe Tourenbeschreibung: "TransTirol: Füssen - Riva "Via Claudia Augusta"" nach der wir uns auch richteten-wobei je nach Tagesform variiert wurde.
Eine wirklilch gute Wahl, würde ich sagen!


Gruß


----------



## -Mirko- (5. Januar 2005)

Sehr ärgerlich-hätten wir wohl doch etwas später fahren sollen-anstatt Ende Juli
 Das nächste Mal fahren wir später und dann wird auch das Weinfest in Kaltern besucht.

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2005)

Baby Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand eine bessere tour zum einstieg für uns hat....ich bin für alles offen
> 
> wir wollen 6-7 tage, 350-400 km, und so 10000 hm haben


Zum Einstieg favorisiere ich diese Route:
http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour98/oberstdorf-riva-schoen.jpg

Hat etwas mehr Höhenmeter, aber die man unterschätzt sein Leistungvermögen leicht. Die Tour ist auch ohne spezielles Training machbar. Berge dürftet ihr ja ohnehin gewohnt sein.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## rr-igel (5. Januar 2005)

Ich bin letztes Jahr eine Variante der Via Claudia gafahren - ab Meran andere Streckenführung. Die war mal in der Mountainbike und ist dort im Archiv zu finden, allerdings sind die Kilometer und Höhenmeterangaben etwas zu gering.
Die Strecke ist problemlos in 5 Tagen zu fahren.

Ich wohn übrigens in Kolbermoor, da könnten wir uns zum Informationsaustausch auch mal treffen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Baby Wolf (6. Januar 2005)

danke erst mal für die ganzen infos. bin überrscht wie schnell das in so einem forum geht (mache das zum ersten mal)  

wir fahren aber jetzt, glaube ich, eine tour von tegernsee aus nach riva. ist auch ne schöne tour denk ich mal und ist nicht so weit von uns daheim weg.

übrigens das mit dem weinfest ist ne klasse idee aber leider nicht mehr für dieses jahr, da iwr die ersten zwei juli wochen eingeplant haben. 
ich wusste gar nicht an was man bei sonem alpencross alles denken muss. am anfang dachte ich, das es fast nix kostet und aufs bike und ab. jetzt habe ich schon einige cent überlall liegen lassen und es gibt allerhand vorzubereiten....


aber vielen dank vor erst mal

baby wolf


----------

